

70$ for a LIFETIME vps with 2gb ram and 40gb ssd - tuxone
https://www.facebook.com/cloudatcost/photos/a.161035984104546.1073741826.161000270774784/240826499458827/?type=1
Got my first VPS with CaC in December 2013. No problems reported for me.
======
ddorian43
There is no such thing as lifetime-service with one-time payment friend.

~~~
oxalo
What do you think this is then?

~~~
tuxone
afaik it's a launch offer

------
drKarl
Got one, seems legit...

------
drKarl
Is it legit?

~~~
tuxone
It's an effective way to start an iaas business. Plus it's backed by a major
company. Was worried last December when i bought one, now i'm happy with it
(they fixed network problems a long time ago).

Ah, i'm not related to them.

